# Am I mad to think about moving to portugal



## Johngerad

Hi all,

I'm a 29 yr old father of 1 and my wife is pregnant again.

We are both fed up with life in Ireland, and I have always wanted to move abroad but never did and instead settled with a mortgague, job etc. problem is I never did setle and now my wife feels the same way so I'm starting to look into it to see if it's viable.

What would be the best area of portugal to move to for an english speaking family starting off, close to the coast, I hear alot about the Algarve but there must be others

The type of info I would need is

House/ appartment Rentals (what it would be a month)
employment in the accounts area (although I do have bar/hotel exp if necessary)
english speaking schools
healthcare (my wife is diabetic)

We would obviously wait until the baby is born, I might move over initially for work seeking etc, not sure yet

After we sell our house and tie up other loose ends we would have about 20,000 euro to move with.

Am i mad to consider this, is the quality of life over there good

Any kind of info would be greatly appreciated, especialy from someone that was in a similar situation and took the plunge

Regards

John


----------



## Bevdeforges

Why Portugal? If you don't speak the language, you could just as easily move just about anywhere in the EU. Is there something in particular that makes Portugal your choice? And if you're set on Portugal, it might be worthwhile to start taking some language lessons.

As far as employment in the accounts area, having the local language plus English would be a big selling point. Not having the local language will really limit your opportunities. The same can probably be said for bar/hotel work.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## Johngerad

Thanks for your reply,

Like | say i'm only at the gathering info stage and would be open to any suggestions

what other member eu states do you refer to so I can investigate my options there also


----------



## Bevdeforges

I see you've posted also in the Spanish section. There's a language problem there, too, if you don't speak the language.

Not that I've ever been there, but it seems possible to get by with English in both Cyprus and Malta, both of which are part of the EU these days. (Oh, and we just happen to have forums here dedicated to both locations.)

Take a look at the EU website (europa.eu) where there is lots of information on living and working in the various countries of Europe. Also info on the health care systems, transfer of various qualifications and the school systems (which will be of interest to you very soon!).
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## omostra06

If you are thinking about a move to Portugal, take a look at the gekkoportugal website for info on living, working in the central Portugal region.
might give you an idea what its like to live there.

GekkoPortugal: A guide to Living, working and buying property in Central Portugal: Houses, Farms, Apartments, Cottages, Building Plots, Villas


----------



## Mamacats

Hello and Welcome to the forum,

I am American and took the plunge when our son turned 5 years of age so he could begin school with the rest of the neighborhood children.
We all spoke the lingo............which is required in my opinion.

15 years later and I believe we are all pleased with our choice to relocate, having made a fruitfull and happy life here. 

Diane of Diane' Pride
Ragdoll Breeder
Portugal


----------



## CJ Tyler

Johngerad said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I'm a 29 yr old father of 1 and my wife is pregnant again.
> 
> We are both fed up with life in Ireland, and I have always wanted to move abroad but never did and instead settled with a mortgague, job etc. problem is I never did setle and now my wife feels the same way so I'm starting to look into it to see if it's viable.
> 
> What would be the best area of portugal to move to for an english speaking family starting off, close to the coast, I hear alot about the Algarve but there must be others
> 
> The type of info I would need is
> 
> House/ appartment Rentals (what it would be a month)
> Algarve: rubbish apartment 400+, rubbish small villa 800+ add 50 - 100% to those prices if good location required.
> employment in the accounts area (although I do have bar/hotel exp if necessary)
> Bar work it is then: 300-500 per month depending on tips
> english speaking schools
> 9,000 per yearhealthcare (my wife is diabetic)
> God alone knows
> 
> We would obviously wait until the baby is born, I might move over initially for work seeking etc, not sure yet
> 
> After we sell our house and tie up other loose ends we would have about 20,000 euro to move with.
> Ah, I knew there was going to be a snag. With a family, no work and rent to pay; a car to buy and run; bills to pay etc. Expect to be wondering what you spent all that money on in less than 6 months. And don't be surprised to find no-one wants to buy that car when you need it to get back again.
> 
> Am i mad to consider this, is the quality of life over there good
> Only on the Algarve if you've bought your own property and have income or a big lump sum. Oh, and you like being hot all the time. And you don't like snow.
> Any kind of info would be greatly appreciated, especialy from someone that was in a similar situation and took the plunge
> 
> Regards
> 
> John


...Now, please step up the 10,000 or so who vehemently disagree.


----------



## yummymummy150

It would be Cyprus for me almost year long sun warmar winter,
Tricia


----------



## jellybean

*What happened next...?*



Johngerad said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I'm a 29 yr old father of 1 and my wife is pregnant again.
> 
> We are both fed up with life in Ireland, and I have always wanted to move abroad but never did and instead settled with a mortgague, job etc. problem is I never did setle and now my wife feels the same way so I'm starting to look into it to see if it's viable.
> 
> What would be the best area of portugal to move to for an english speaking family starting off, close to the coast, I hear alot about the Algarve but there must be others
> 
> The type of info I would need is
> 
> House/ appartment Rentals (what it would be a month)
> employment in the accounts area (although I do have bar/hotel exp if necessary)
> english speaking schools
> healthcare (my wife is diabetic)
> 
> We would obviously wait until the baby is born, I might move over initially for work seeking etc, not sure yet
> 
> After we sell our house and tie up other loose ends we would have about 20,000 euro to move with.
> 
> Am i mad to consider this, is the quality of life over there good
> 
> Any kind of info would be greatly appreciated, especialy from someone that was in a similar situation and took the plunge
> 
> Regards
> 
> John


Hi John

Just came across your post as a newbie to this forum and wondered what you decided to do? I'm also from Ireland and can understand why you want out! If you're still around, I'd love to hear your news. Take care


----------



## Mr.Blueskies

Hi,

I am also from Ireland and took the plunge and came here in July 08. I was lucky though,
because I had worked in a job for 30 years (public sector) and I was able to avail of a v/r early
retirement package. This gave me the funds to come for a year and just rent first to see if we
wanted to stay. I am in the process of buying a house here now and the Irish house which I
own is now on sale. I wouldn't have been brave enough to try it though if I had needed to 
find work to live here. €20,000 won't go far particularly if you send the kids to international schools. To be perfectly honest, it is wonderful here and the quality of life here far exceeds anything that you will ever find in Ireland, regardless of how much you earn or where you live
in my opinion.

The reality though, is that without substancial savings and at least enough
to buy a house for cash plus a pension or rental income from ireland to live on, I do think that
you will really struggle from day one, and the wife and kids will not thank you for it. Lots of
people come here, but to be honest the only ones that I see making it are those who are not dependent on finding work here. There are odd exceptions but they are very few and far between. The vast majority are forced to return when their money runs out. Two other points to remember is that wages here are very low (the minimum wage is about €440 a month) also there is no dole or social welfare payments available (they are a pittance here) if you should fail to get work. Australia is the place to go in my opinion, with a young family if
you have a trade and can get in. With the european recession, lots of people are now on the
move and the doors are starting to close as no country can afford to be overrun. Sometimes
the devil you know is better than the devil you don't.


----------



## silvers

That is an excellent post Mr.Blueskies.


----------



## Mamacats

Mr. Blueskies,

I came from America with a bit of cash in hand ........
things worked out well for us but many who came without found it necessary to return at a loss.

Really liked you post!


----------



## jellybean

Hi Mr Blueskies. Thankfully I'll be moving with my own thriving small business and will be mortgage free so, with the cost of living being significantly lower than here in Ireland, I'm quietly confident that we'll be ok. Infact, with the internet making it possible to reach so many more customers, I think it's a shame that more people don't 'go it alone'. There is far too much of a 'need to be an employee' attitude amongst people instead of a desire to 'be the employer' imho. Trading online gives you the flexibility to move anywhere and still enjoy an income without having to worry about finding work in your new country.


----------



## Mr.Blueskies

Hi Guys,

Forewarned is forearmed. I do not wish to rain on anyones parade
but it is essential, (not so much if you are alone) but once a wife and kids are
involved, to first really do your homework before you burn your bridges and
cut your lifelines from home.

Hi Silvers,
I have only started to post on here. I also post on expats
focus, under the user name Setanta. Perhaps you have already realised 
this ? [ Never wise you use your own name] Tuco : From, the good,the bad
and the ugly.  "Just joking Silvers" Also, I will be moving from Caldas da
Rainha where I am presently renting, to your neck on the woods. I have just
today, signed the promessa on a house in Valado de Santa Quiteria, which is
in the parish of Alfeizerao, Alcobaca. So happy days. We are all heading out
for a few beers to celebrate.

Hi Jellybean,
Looks like you have also cracked it and have it all worked
out. Have you already bought and is this a permanent move for you ? I see
that you will also be living in Alcobaca, which village ? If you have kids that
will be going to say international school here, my daughter aged 13 has been
at C.L.I.C. in Marinha Grande since Sept 08. so, if you need any information
about schools, or anything else for that matter just ask. You are certainly
leaving Ireland at the right time. I have been planning my own escape for
years, but things have only finally come good for us in the past 12 months.

So, off out now to celebrate. 

Paul.


----------



## mitz

Nice to hear Paul, Cheers!


----------



## Mr.Blueskies

Hi Mamacats,

Sorry,for failing to address you directly in the above post. 15yrs is
a long time to be here, so you must have a wealth of information and experience
about pt life. The one thing that stands out most in my mind though and what I
have really learned since coming here, is that cash really is king. We can all (and
I certainly have) got side tracked in thinking that personal assets are worth say
xxxxxx amount. When you need to cash them in though and turn them into hard
cash, the reality is always very different.

It is sad, to see people who end up with no option but to return
and in many cases also ending up having to sell everything for an absolute
pittance.


----------



## silvers

I hadn't realised that you were aka Setanta, you seemed much more intelligent. J/K.
When you finally settle in, drop us a pm and i'll treat you to a coffee, just to welcome you to our neck of the beach. I am sure that Mitz will also attend. (If I am buying that is.)


----------



## Mr.Blueskies

Hi Silvers,
Are you saying, that Setanta is thick ??? lol


----------



## jellybean

Mr.Blueskies said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Forewarned is forearmed. I do not wish to rain on anyones parade
> but it is essential, (not so much if you are alone) but once a wife and kids are
> involved, to first really do your homework before you burn your bridges and
> cut your lifelines from home.
> 
> Hi Silvers,
> I have only started to post on here. I also post on expats
> focus, under the user name Setanta. Perhaps you have already realised
> this ? [ Never wise you use your own name] Tuco : From, the good,the bad
> and the ugly.  "Just joking Silvers" Also, I will be moving from Caldas da
> Rainha where I am presently renting, to your neck on the woods. I have just
> today, signed the promessa on a house in Valado de Santa Quiteria, which is
> in the parish of Alfeizerao, Alcobaca. So happy days. We are all heading out
> for a few beers to celebrate.
> 
> Hi Jellybean,
> Looks like you have also cracked it and have it all worked
> out. Have you already bought and is this a permanent move for you ? I see
> that you will also be living in Alcobaca, which village ? If you have kids that
> will be going to say international school here, my daughter aged 13 has been
> at C.L.I.C. in Marinha Grande since Sept 08. so, if you need any information
> about schools, or anything else for that matter just ask. You are certainly
> leaving Ireland at the right time. I have been planning my own escape for
> years, but things have only finally come good for us in the past 12 months.
> 
> So, off out now to celebrate.
> 
> Paul.


Hi Paul

Yes we are moving permanently and our Advogado says we should be ready to sign the promessa this week! I know it's a huge risk buying somewhere before renting but, when I saw the house with it's large garden with fruit trees, several outbuildings including a large garage, barbeque and even a kennel for our dog and just 15 mins from the beach at Nazare, I knew we wouldn't find a better deal for the price, so we just took the plunge. Even the surveyor said it was 'a lot of house for the money'! So it's comforting to know that you have decided to buy in the area too. We hope to be moving in the middle of April 

Thanks for the offer of assistance. No doubt I'll be in touch with you, Silvers and Mitz when I arrive in PT and hopefully we can all offer support to one another 

All the best, J


----------



## mitz

silvers said:


> I am sure that Mitz will also attend. (If I am buying that is.)


A bunch of wild horses would not dissuade me from seeing that 2KG beast of a wallet, stretched out of all proportion due to the sheer bulk of content, open for all our benefit.
What a nice offer!


----------



## silvers

mitz said:


> A bunch of wild horses would not dissuade me from seeing that 2KG beast of a wallet, stretched out of all proportion due to the sheer bulk of content, open for all our benefit.
> What a nice offer!


As opposed to yours which is left at home more often than an unruly child.


----------



## Mr.Blueskies

Hi Jellybean,

I have sent you a p.m. not sure if it went though ?


----------



## jellybean

Nope ( Did you get mine?


----------



## Mr.Blueskies

jellybean said:


> Nope ( Did you get mine?


 
"Yes! your message came through ok Jellybean ! I will have another go. If you
still get nothing, perhaps you would pm me with your e-mail address.


----------

